
We're Bringing Unsexy Back to Entrepreneurship - bevenky
http://www.entrepreneur.com/article/251328
======
cjbenedikt
Couldn't agree more: [https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/how-impact-investing-
could-tu...](https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/how-impact-investing-could-turn-
crisis-opportunity-carl-fischer)

------
IanDrake
I've been considering a couple non-tech business ideas lately. Sometimes I
feel what we do has no permanence.

